# 300 wby mag



## child of gilead (Jul 29, 2009)

I am new to the world of reloading and would like help with the right load for my 300 wby mag. my father used this gun also, his own not the one i bought. I have his load but would like to load a few differant shells and see what works for me. thank you in advance.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Most of the powder manufacturers have their own data online, just google it.

Besides that, I recommend buying one, if not several reloading manuals, and reading them if you are not familiar with reloading.

reloader's nest has a very good selection of private party reloading data.


----------

